# Wall•E



## Tamakun (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey, did anyone go to see Wall•E this weekend?

I'm a huge fan of Pixar films, and Robots are pretty high up there too, so I just had to go on Friday.

If you love the Pixar films, I think you'll find this film to be one of their finest works! I'm really impressed that they managed to make the first third of the movie to essentially be a silent film 

I want a Wall•E of my very own. He's adorable! I wonder if they've made any toys...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes they have! I was already playing with one that makes all the cute noises. They have them at walmart for sure.

I want to see this movie so bad....


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

the movie was awesome, my gf and I saw it on friday right....we have a thing for disney/pixar films...we see almost all of them...

we too enjoyed that the first chunk of the movie was basically silent... and that most of the movie afterwards was "wall-e" and "eve"


----------

